# Trying to get Sage to eat



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Sage has always been an extremely picky eater, and since being diagnosed with discospondylitis, she's gotten even worse. She's raw fed, and now is only wanting to eat chicken quarters. That's it. Nothing else. Now I realize that she can't just eat chicken quarters, but I don't know what to do.

Up until a week ago, she loved raw green tripe. Now she refuses it. Refuses ground turkey, chunks of beef, fish, yogurt, eggs. Refuses premade raw - several different ones, and different proteins. She did eat a teeny bit of cottage cheese two days ago. 

And in the best of times, she absolutely refuses to eat anything that has a supplement in it. I don't see how I'm going to get any supplements in her now. I'm very frustrated.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm sorry you are going through this. 

I'm not advocating a switch to kibble if it's not something you feel comfortable with, but do you know if she will eat kibble?


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Diane, is she on antibiotics? Orally? I don't remember... If she is, they could be upsetting her stomach, but if so, the only remedy I would know is probiotics--either as a supplement or good yogurt.

Maybe Carmen can help.

Susan


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

She hasn't been on any antibiotics for a week now. Treatment has ground to a halt, until someone can come up with a plan that doesn't involve me selling a kidney. 

She refuses kibble completely. Which is why I switched her to raw in the first place. 
She won't eat yogurt. 
If I can find a probiotic that I can shove down her throat, then I can do that. I used to have some Probios that I gave the dogs, and I remember that it seemed to disintegrate into their food. I might, maybe, be able to sneak that in to some cottage cheese (until she decides to hate that too). 

I have an order coming tomorrow from Texas Tripe. A couple of blends. She's had one of them in the past and really liked it. The other she hasn't ever tried.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I did beg for some pain meds for her today, and she has a week's worth of deramaxx now. My regular vet is out of town until Wednesday, so I haven't been able to talk to him yet about more antibiotics and a combination of pain meds to try.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Was egg on the list of no's? Try sardines, canned pink salmon, Try heating the food? Egg raw or scrambled may help get the supplements in.

You can always get veggie-caps (empty capsules), make a little paper funnel and fill those and put down her throat.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

She's always refused raw eggs, but I'll try to scramble some for her. She _might_ eat them. Refuses canned fish. She's a challenge, I tell you!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Will she eat cooked food? I have a picky eater, too, (but not to Sage's level!). It's so frustrating when they won't eat!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I've never tried a cooked diet on any of my dogs in the past, so I have no clue how to do it. I'll see if I can come up with a few things to try though. 

Thanks guys! I'm open to any suggestions.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

I think deramaxx is not such a good drug...do you know why that's the choice for pain control?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Ugh, I just typed up a big reply and as I hit send, my internet went down. Ugh.

The short version is that both vets (my regular vet and the internal medicine vet) prescribed it. It's an NSAID. She's had blood work after both times she's taken it. She was on it for 2 weeks back in March, and then 1 week earlier this month. She has 1 week this time. 

If we can't figure out a way to get her better, she's looking at not being here at all. I don't want her in pain. She's in pain.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm so sorry about Sage  I agree with pain control being a priority now. I hope your vets can help you figure out a treatment plan. Some things I've gotten sick dogs to eat before: warm canned food (cat food is smellier in general), cooked chicken livers, cheesey scrambled eggs. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

dogfaeries said:


> Ugh, I just typed up a big reply and as I hit send, my internet went down. Ugh.
> 
> The short version is that both vets (my regular vet and the internal medicine vet) prescribed it. It's an NSAID. She's had blood work after both times she's taken it. She was on it for 2 weeks back in March, and then 1 week earlier this month. She has 1 week this time.
> 
> If we can't figure out a way to get her better, she's looking at not being here at all. I don't want her in pain. She's in pain.


I first and foremost hope they can successfully treat her, Diane. Otherwise, make her as comfortable as possible. My heart so goes out to you, on a number of different levels as you and Sage travel this road.

Susan


----------



## jetdog (Oct 9, 2005)

Try braunschweiger, I'm sure I spelled it wrong but it's liver sausage. Very smelly and yummy and even a sick or super fussy dog will usually be tempted to eat some of it -plus it's soft and mushy and easy to hide supplements/capsules in. Try to find some without onion powder in it though, they do have certain brands that don't have any.
FWIW when our girl suddenly fell ill and refused to eat, liver sausage did work after we'd tried everything else. Turns out she had hemangio, so it only kept her around a few more days, but she sure enjoyed those last few meals of braunschweiger. : )
Good luck with Sage, I hope the Deramaxx helps her pain, which should in turn help her appetite.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Diane, my heart aches.. Sorry, I know nothing about raw, I have a heck of a time getting my boy to eat, but...I did get liverwurst, make a ball..inside the ball I hid his pills. Lately I found out he loves pasta..plain, warm pasta.. No real benefit, but carbs. Be safe, Deb


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry you are going through such a tough time with Sage. I'm not really sure of the whole story, but my only suggestion at this point would be to let the dog eat WHAETEVER it wants / will eat. 

As you are aware, she needs to eat, and you want her to eat ... feed her a cooked hamburger, feed her some hot dogs ... see if she'll eat ANYTHING ... at this point, I wouldn't even worry if it was "super healthy" or making a balanced meal ... just try and get some food in her tummy. 

Hugs to you, and hopefully something clicks soon


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I had my husband sear a round steak on the grill and am feeding it in bits to Varik. Apparently it smells really good, since he's sits there drooling and the cat is trying to climb my leg. Sometime even a light cook on a meat can bring out more flavor/scent.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

katieliz said:


> I think deramaxx is not such a good drug...do you know why that's the choice for pain control?





dogfaeries said:


> If we can't figure out a way to get her better, she's looking at not being here at all. I don't want her in pain. She's in pain.


^This. When we went through this same disease with Cassidy, controlling her pain was paramount. If we couldn't do that, she would have to be euthanized. There's no way I'm going to allow my dog to be in constant excruciating pain, and if that means I have to use a risky drug to make her feel better, then that's what I'm going to do. She was on Deramaxx for a few months and her kidney values did start to rise so we switched her to Metacam, a different NSAID, which she tolerated just fine. You do what you have to do, and there's no point in worrying about the long term when you don't know exactly what "long term" is going to be for that dog.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

If she won't eat chicken eggs try to see if you can get duck eggs. What about a different type of protein like rabbit, quail, duck, buffalo, and others? I'm not sure what stores you have where you live, but most of them carry small packages of ground buffalo.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Diane Im sorry you and Sage are going through this.I have been through similar issues w/ Daisy ,who hated anything we tried but at least she and Lucky love(d) yogurt. Thunder is on tramadol,phycoxx and generic neurotin so is Lucky. They both have had changes in their appetite since starting. My two are 12 and thirteen so I Im not worried re long term issues cause this is the long term.Carmen would really be a good source of info . Also Gator Bytes she always thinks of things that can help. Chicken quarters thats pretty specific ,not giving you much room is she to manuever is she?Daisy loved eggs scrambled or sunnyside up or in an omelet.She was pretty picky. Lucky hates eggs ,Thunder loves them. I do believe being in pain is the hardest thing on anyone's appetite but especially a dogs.I have tried all sorts of ways to get pills and supplements down Lucky and Thunder the easiest is braunchweiger . The other is that port wine cheese in refriegrator aisle.I made medium sized cheese balls for both dogs this weekend not a pill was missed.Thinking of you
Maggi


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

Ohmygosh, i would never begin to suggest withholding pain meds. I was even wondering why you would have to " beg" for them to any vet, even one temporarily covering for your regular. My experience is with my Serablue, we have a vet who specializes in hospice, pain control, and home euth. Sera has DM and is dysplastic, and has considerable pain if not medicated. Before having the pain specialist vet, vets did a course of deramaxx, she lost her appetite and was constantly sick to her stomach. We also had some liver enzyme elevations. Pain specialist/ hospice vet stopped that right away and she is now on a combo of low dose meloxicam (NSAID) and standard dose tramadol, which seems to be working for her with no appetite issues. Pain control makes everything else possible for them, if my prior post was interpreted to mean I was somehow against pain control, that was incorrect. Deramaxx (and previcox too) would be my last choice, they both have a reputation for unwanted/dangerous side effects. Only sharing experiences, my background is human, not veterinary, medicine. Wishing all good things for you and your girl. It's so hard to have to let them go.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Kyleigh said:


> I'm so sorry you are going through such a tough time with Sage. I'm not really sure of the whole story, but my only suggestion at this point would be to let the dog eat WHAETEVER it wants / will eat.
> 
> As you are aware, she needs to eat, and you want her to eat ... feed her a cooked hamburger, feed her some hot dogs ... see if she'll eat ANYTHING ... at this point, I wouldn't even worry if it was "super healthy" or making a balanced meal ... just try and get some food in her tummy.
> 
> Hugs to you, and hopefully something clicks soon


 
This :thumbup:


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

katieliz said:


> Ohmygosh, i would never begin to suggest withholding pain meds. I was even wondering why you would have to " beg" for them to any vet, even one temporarily covering for your regular. My experience is with my Serablue, we have a vet who specializes in hospice, pain control, and home euth. Sera has DM and is dysplastic, and has considerable pain if not medicated. Before having the pain specialist vet, vets did a course of deramaxx, she lost her appetite and was constantly sick to her stomach. We also had some liver enzyme elevations. Pain specialist/ hospice vet stopped that right away and she is now on a combo of low dose meloxicam (NSAID) and standard dose tramadol, which seems to be working for her with no appetite issues. Pain control makes everything else possible for them, if my prior post was interpreted to mean I was somehow against pain control, that was incorrect. Deramaxx (and previcox too) would be my last choice, they both have a reputation for unwanted/dangerous side effects. Only sharing experiences, my background is human, not veterinary, medicine. Wishing all good things for you and your girl. It's so hard to have to let them go.



No, no. I didn't take it that way. I don't know why they use deramaxx first. I talked to the vet tech today, and she said that they usually prescribe deramaxx and tramadol together. I told her about the different pain meds that you all have talked about and she said she would ask my vet about it, and get back with me. 

I made an appointment for next Wednesday to go in and have a big talk with him about what in the world we are going to do for Sage. I haven't heard from the internal med vet since I vetoed the CT scan last week. I was really surprised that she didn't say lets just keep her on the cephalexin for now. I was so flustered and upset over the whole thing that I was practically speechless. At this point, I'd rather work with my regular vet since I'm not going to do a bunch of tests that I think have little chance of affecting her outcome. 

I sat down the other day, and did a search for discospondylitis on this forum. I came across 5 dogs that were given that diagnosis, and I made notes on all of them. I printed it off and I want to hand it to my vet and say "see, this is what they did, and this was the outcome". Sadly, of the 5 dogs that I found, three died, one that I don't know what happened to her, and the third is VomBlack's dog that is doing well after 9 (?) months.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Apparently while I was at work, Glenn got her to eat a cooked hamburger patty and the rest of his corned beef. She doesn't like bread, even when she's eating normally, so he didn't even bother with that. I tried to feed her a french fry and she gave me the stink eye. After yesterday and today on the deramaxx, she's already a little perkier.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

Has probiotics already been talked about on this thread, just saw she's been on an antibiotic. Gut flora is so important. I believe you can get liquid that you could maybe put in her lip with a syringe. Do they have hospice vets where you are. The one I've been using is from my area but consults world wide I believe. She's the first vet I've ever worked with who didn't want to send Sera for expensive and sometimes frightening or painful tests. I also second the idea of asking Carmen, who i don't know personally but every time I read something she writes here I'm pretty blown away by the seemingly vast amount of knowledge she has. I'm gonna go research what discospondylitis is, not the same thing as DM I take it. In any case, I sure wish better days ahead for you and Sage.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

So glad she ate!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

Just googled deramaxx, thought I remembered reading some scary stuff, yup, I remember thinking I was glad Sera wasn't on that anymore. Not trying to second guess your vet, just want to share knowledge and experiences. If there was an alternative, I'd want the alternative. Then I was reading about discospondylitis, wow apparently it's incredibly painful...why on earth would a vet be reluctant to prescribe pain meds (basing this on the "beg" remark). Man, I think we so love these dogs and are at the mercy of our veterinarians. I have a huge amount of human medical knowledge and can tell a doc that I don't agree with their opinion/diagnosis in a heartbeat...but when it comes to my animals and veterinary medicine it's like I'm a kindergartner all over again.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Apparently the deramaxx and the hamburger have made her feel better. My sister just dropped by for a minute, and left her SUV running in the driveway. We were outside, and Sage came wandering out of the house, waltzed down the driveway, to the back of her running vehicle, and stood there like "hey, are we going to a dog show!?". Oh dear. I said "hey honey, come on back up here, no dog show, false alarm", and she wagged her tail and waltzed back into the house.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Good to hear she's feeling better.Hopefully you and your vet can come up with an effective plan for your girl.Best of luck to you.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Hamburger is the hint she gave today. She needs to some home cooking!

When I have a sick, anorexic dog at death's door who needs to eat but won't, I make baked "meat balls" for the dog. I nearly always have a premade batch in the freezer for an unexpected sick foster dog.

I get a meat mix from a very good local slaughterhouse that sells "fancy" grades of meat to fine restaurants. They sell me ground up bits the restaurants don't want: heart, tongue, spleen, kidney and liver. They consider it waste, so they sell it cheaply. It's gross -- but it's magic for sick dogs. It's very, very rich. 

Another option, if you have access to any good butcher, is to ask to grind up 1 beef heart (= about 5 pound), and some organ meat (about 0.5 to 1 pound --esp. liver!!!). The heart muscle meat is extra rich -- good for sick dogs. If options are limited, just buy good quality ground beef and a package of frozen beef liver, and before the liver thaws entirely, mince it while still partially frozen (it's nasty to cut up once thawed). The liver is very, very important to this, as when it cooks, it gives off a big, stinky aroma that will have all your dogs singing -- even the sick ones can't resist the smell of cooked liver. 

You can put whatever you want in your meat balls, but with about 5# of meat, here's what I do:

Preheat the oven to about 400.

To make a huge batch (5#)....cut in half if you want....

Into the 5 or so pounds of ground meat in a gigantic bowl (or roasting pan from the Dollar Store), I would mix up :
8-10 c. (approximate) of organic quick oats 
5 raw eggs (put the shells and membranes in a mini food processor to break them up, and add those chopped up egg shells to the mix)--I try to get "good" eggs from a Farmer's Market (organic) for this
2 c. wheat germ
2/3 c. molasses 
a few packs of knox gelatin, if you have them (skip it if you don't)
whatever else you want - some people add Whole Grain Total cereal for the vitamins (I skip it); add anything special you think your dog needs. Some people add around 2/3 c. of oil (coconut oil is the only one I'd consider) but I don't think it needs it, and the beef has plenty of fat in it.

Make small meatballs and cook for around 20 min., covered (check at that time, break one open, and see if it's done). You'll know when they're right when the house _really _stinks of liver.

Let cool and freeze in quart zippy bags in batches that will last a couple of days. Serve warm (microwave them one or two at a time, if needed) so that they are giving off lots of aroma to the sick dog. 

The recipe I started with years ago was this one: 
Dog Treat Recipes
(I do without the oil and cereal, and usually the Knox. It was my starting point, but I've been paring it down to just the basic ingredients for sick dogs, and I bake them instead of serving raw, as there's more aroma, and the sick ones can't always handle raw)

Or if this is all just too much trouble, make a skillet of plain hamburger and chopped liver, drain off the fat and see if she'll eat that. Lol My cancer dog's oncologist had me cooking him hamburger and rice with a bunch of supplements at the end to get him eating. We do what we've got to do.

ETA: I don't consider the meatballs a "meal" or a "diet" -- to me, they're a short-term solution as a desperate measure for sick dogs who need calories but don't want to eat.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

katieliz said:


> Just googled deramaxx, thought I remembered reading some scary stuff, yup, I remember thinking I was glad Sera wasn't on that anymore. Not trying to second guess your vet, just want to share knowledge and experiences. If there was an alternative, I'd want the alternative. Then I was reading about discospondylitis, wow apparently it's incredibly painful...why on earth would a vet be reluctant to prescribe pain meds (basing this on the "beg" remark). Man, I think we so love these dogs and are at the mercy of our veterinarians. I have a huge amount of human medical knowledge and can tell a doc that I don't agree with their opinion/diagnosis in a heartbeat...but when it comes to my animals and veterinary medicine it's like I'm a kindergartner all over again.


I was amazed when the internal med vet didn't say lets keep her on everything until we figure this out. And my regular vet has been out of pocket, so I had to beg/tell the vet tech to give her SOMETHING for the pain. I'm tired of this. I want a plan, and let's DO IT.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for the meatball, and hamburger, and nasty organ bits ideas. 

This evening I picked up my order from Texas Tripe. One of the things I got was a course ground blend of grassfed beef tripe, beef organ meats, beef muscle meat, trachea and gullet. She normally likes this and eats it raw. If she refuses it, then I'll cook some up for her and see if that works.

I"ve made satin balls before, and she wasn't a fan. She's such a weirdo when it comes to food. 

And she came in a minute ago from eating a chicken quarter (outside), and wiped her mouth on my arm. Ewwww.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Would she fall for turkey or duck? My oldest likes stuff she shouldn't like. She is like a doggie junk food addict. She will take a fry or hot Cheetos over a raw steak. I have no clue why she likes those hot Cheetos, but they are her favorite. She will stalk you until she gets one.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

She doesn't like raw turkey, but she might like it cooked. I have no idea why she likes chicken quarters so much.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

dogfaeries said:


> Apparently while I was at work, Glenn got her to eat a cooked hamburger patty and the rest of his corned beef. She doesn't like bread, even when she's eating normally, so he didn't even bother with that. I tried to feed her a french fry and she gave me the stink eye. After yesterday and today on the deramaxx, she's already a little perkier.


When I was giving Fritz medications..he started to refuse food from me, but took it from friends, Barry...


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear what you both are going thru!

Has anyone mentioned Goat's Milk?
You could search locally or Answer's "Additional" would be a good product.
*Grass-fed goat's milk provides natural goodness
*Quickly and effortlessly enhances your pet's diet
*Our special ingredients: cinnamon, honey and cultures.
*Great for fussy eaters!
Answers Raw Pet Food Company: ADDITIONAL - Raw Goat's Milk

Crude Protein 3.56% Arginine 0.119 Histidine 0.089 Isoleucine 0.207 Leucine 0.314 Lysine 0.290 Methionine-Cystine 0.13 Phenylalanine-Tyrosine 0.334 Threonine 0.163 Tryptophan 0.044 Valine 0.240 Crude Fat 4.14% Linoleic Acid 0.11 g Linolenic Acid 0.04 g Carbohydrate 4.45% Minerals Calcium 134 mg Phosphorus 111 mg Ca ratio 1.2 : 1 Potassium 204 mg Sodium 50 mg Magnesium 14 mg Iron 0.05 mg Copper 0.046 Zinc 0.30 mg Selenium 1.4 mcg Vitamins Vitamin A 57 mcg Vitamin C 1.3 mg Vitamin E 0.07 mg Thiamine 0.048 mg Riboflavin 0.138 mg Pantothenic Acid 0.310 mg Niacin 0.277 mg Pyrodoxine 0.046 mg Folate 1 mcg Vitamin B12 0.07 mcg Choline​ 16 mg​ Energy: 21 kcal per 1oz. or 336 kcal per pint

Also, "Hare Today, Gone Tomorrow" has some interesting products, all meat is grass fed. https://www.hare-today.com/index.php?cPath=21

I hope you find something for your baby!
Moms


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Its very upsetting when they dont eat. Best not to give her vitamins or supplements now it may bother stomach since its empty. Ginger snaps are good for nasau. Hot dogs, turkey bacon or regular bacon, maybe a little cream cheese,liverwurst, turkey deli meat,the meat off a pork chopMaybe try some jars of baby food. I hope she eats soon


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Magwart that sounds like a great recipe . I think Ill make some and put in freezer.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Diane, how is Sage doing?

Susan


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

She's pretty perky this morning!

In addition to those darn chicken quarters, I've been sautéing up a mixture of either ground turkey or ground beef with eggs all scrambled in. I snuck a little bit of ground raw organs into it last night after I cooked it, and she ate it. When I cook the ground meat, I just cook it about half way, so it's still partly raw. So far, so good! I picked up some goats milk that I will try today.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

glad to hear she's perky-er, more perky??? in either case, that's good news!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

She loved the goat's milk. I'm amazed. Hopefully, she'll love it the next time I give her some. There's no telling with her!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

dogfaeries said:


> She loved the goat's milk. I'm amazed. Hopefully, she'll love it the next time I give her some. There's no telling with her!


AWESOME! :laugh:

You can try it slightly warmed too!

Easy does it on the quantity for a few days to see how her gut takes it. 

Moms


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I just gave her a little bit. Mainly because I've learned that she hates everything, LOL, so I always start out with very small portions.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Wonderful news!!! So glad you found some things she's willing to eat.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Finally!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Well, right now as long as she is eating her chicken quarters, and whatever meat/organ/egg combo I halfway cook for her, and a little goat's milk, I think we are doing good. 

thanks guys!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm so glad she is doing better!!!!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Argh. Sage is back to refusing food again. 

She hasn't felt good in a couple of days, and I'm having a hard time getting her to eat anything but those chicken quarters. At least she eats those. She was doing great, eating beef chunks, pork chunks, ground beef, eggs, goat's milk. Still refusing any turkey or liver or tripe. Won't eat the blends I bought from Texas Tripe. But at least she was eating something more than chicken quarters. She wouldn't eat anything raw except the chicken - everything else had to be partially cooked - but now she won't even eat that. Now, we are back to square one.

This is so frustrating.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Diane.I only have one dog who refuses to eat and that was Daisy after a serious illness as a pup.Not sure I have any great ideas other the let her eat what she wants but that can't be done for extended periods of time. Hope she starts eating again. I'm assuming its really hot there and muggy.

e


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm so sorry she's back to not eating.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Well, I don't want to jinx myself, but Sage ate about half a roasted chicken, chopped up, mixed with rice, for dinner tonight. I was pretty sure that I would end up feeding it to Carly, but I was pleasantly surprised. She is still loving the goats milk. And the dehydrated lamb lung. No, this isn't a balanced diet, but it's food!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I feel for you. I've got one of those, too. Glad she ate, at least, for now!


----------

